# après que + temps (futur antérieur, passé composé, plus-que-parfait, passé antérieur, passé surcomposé…)



## M&Ms

Bonjour,
Laquelle de ces deux phrases est la meilleure?:

Après que tu auras fini, tu pourras sortir
Après que tu as fini, tu peux sortir

Je pense qu'on dirait plus naturellement "Tu peux sortir après avoir fini", mais ma question ici porte sur l'emploi des temps verbaux après "après que".

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Pour la question du mode après _après que_, voir ce fil.  Voir aussi les discussions suivantes :
quand + temps (passé composé, plus-que-parfait, passé antérieur, passé surcomposé…)
une fois que + temps (passé composé, plus-que-parfait, passé antérieur, passé surcomposé…)
Emplois du passé surcomposé et autres temps surcomposés


----------



## Quaeitur

Les deux phrases sont correctes et sujettent à des interprétations (subjectives!) différentes:

- Après que tu auras fini, tu pourras sortir = L'événement peut arriver aujourd'hui, demain, dans une semaine
- Après que tu as fini, tu peux sortir = La tâche à compléter est probablement courte, et la sortie imminente.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour à tous

Je me demande la différence entre ces deux phrases ?

Après qu'il eut parlé il se rassit
Après qu'il parl*a* il se rassit

Y aurait-il une grande différence ?
Je vous prie de m'expliquer le temps passé simple et celui de l'antérieur avec lesquels j'ai beaucoup de problèmes.

Cordialement 
Iman


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Dans le première phrase, le passé antérieur évoque un fait (parler) antérieur à celui du passé simple (se rasseoir). Le temps qui suit _après que_, est toujours antérieur à celui de l'autre verbe : _J'irai à la piscine après que j'aurai fini mes devoirs_.

Pour cette raison, la seconde phrase semble peu naturrelle car les deux verbes sont au même temps. On dirait plutôt _il parla puis se rassit_.

Toutefois, deux passés composés paraissent moins bizarres : _Après qu'il a parlé, il s'est rassis_. Quoique je crois que j'utiliserais un passé surcomposé dans ce cas : _Après qu'il a eu parlé, il s'est rassis_.

Oui, clairement, je garderais une différence de temps entre le verbe suivant _après que_ et l'autre.

Mais d'autres avis francophones seraient les bienvenus.


----------



## janpol

tout à fait d'accord pour adopter :  _Après qu'il a eu parlé, il s'est rassis_.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci cher janpol 

Ca veut dire que toutes ces phrases-ci que l'on vient de citer ont la même signification ?


----------



## janpol

La même signification, oui, la même utilisation, non : après qu'il eut parlé... n'est pas utilisé à l'oral


----------



## Nicomon

Salut,

Je pense aussi que _passé surcomposé + passé composé_ convient mieux que _deux passés composés_ ou la combinaison vieillie _passé antérieur + passé simple_. 
Mais, moi c'est l'infinitif qui me vient spontanément en début de phrase : _après avoir parlé, il s'est rassis. _


----------



## proyoyo

Bonjour,

Devons-nous utiliser "après que cela fut fait" ou "après que cela eut été fait" ?

Par exemple :

Les filles durent alors faire le ménage. Après cela fut fait/eut été fait, elles se couchèrent et dormirent à poings fermés.

Ça rejoint mon interrogation quant à l'utilisation de "après que". Grevisse dit que _"Après que" est normalement suivi d'un temps composé, passé ou futur. On trouve aussi le passif à un temps non composé.

_Mon cas est-il un passif ?

Merci.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Il s'agit bien de deux passifs. Les deux me semblent corrects.


----------



## proyoyo

Merci pour votre réponse Lacuzon. Dois-je en déduire qu'un passif qui suit "après que" n'a pas besoin d'être lui-même composé ? Par exemple : "Après que le soldat fut tué/eut été tué (corrects ?), le méchant rit."
Parce que je trouve des expressions comme "Après que le soleil fut levé" sur google book (et donc des auteurs édités).


----------



## Lacuzon

Oui, c'est ce que j'en déduis également.


----------



## Rm951

Les deux sont corrects, en effet.

A l'oral, je pense que "après que le soldat fut tué" est plus courant, bien que la grande majorité des français font la faute de mettre du subjonctif après "après que".


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, vos phrases sont grammaticalement correctes, mais personne ne dirait cela ainsi. En effet, en français on tend à éviter la voix passive. Je dirais donc plus volontiers :

_Après qu'elles eurent terminé… _

ou mieux :

_Quand elles eurent terminé…_


----------



## Anna-chonger

Salut,
on m'avait dit que dans une proposition suivant "après que", on n'emploie pas le plus-que-parfait, par exemple :
_Après que je suis rentré, maman a commencé à préparer le repas._
on ne dit pas 
_Après que j'étais rentré, maman a commencé à préparer le repas._

C'est bien vrai ?


----------



## proyoyo

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si le plus-que-parfait est interdit après "après que", mais je sais que je préfère nettement le passé antérieur dans vos deux phrases :
_Après que je *fus *rentré, maman a commencé à préparer le repas._
Le passé antérieur indique bien que les deux actions sont exécutées successivement : je rentre, et ensuite maman prépare le repas.
Dans votre première phrase, certains vous conseilleront de mettre le verbe qui suit "après que" au passé surcomposé (après que j'ai été arrivé...) pour bien montrer l'antériorité par rapport à la principale. Personnellement, je préfère le passé antérieur, moins bizarre à mes oreilles.

Vous avez également ce lien qui explique bien les temps à utiliser : Banque de dépannage linguistique - Après que
Cependant, votre première phrase serait plus correcte si le verbe de la principale était au présent :
_Après que je suis rentré, maman *commence *à préparer le repas._


----------



## Mauricet

Je crois très exagéré de dire que le plus-que-parfait de l'indicatif serait interdit après _après que_. La BDL indiquée par proyoyo dit seulement :





> La locution conjonctive _après que _se construit avec le passé antérieur de l'indicatif ou, plus rarement, avec le passé composé ou d'autres temps de l'indicatif.


Je pourrais certainement dire _Chaque soir après que j'étais rentré, maman commençait à préparer le repas_.


----------



## Anna-chonger

J'ai consulté d'autres fils et j'ai trouvé que ces trois concordances expriment quasiment la même chose :
_Après que je *fus *rentré, maman* a commencé* à préparer le repas._
_Après que j'*ét*__*ais* rentré, maman *commença* à préparer le repas._
_Après que je *suis *rentré, maman *a commencé* à préparer le repas._
Pourriez-vous m'expliquer leur différence ?
Merci encore !


----------



## proyoyo

_Après que je *fus *rentré, maman* a commencé* à préparer le repas._ C'est la forme que je privilégierais. On insiste sur le caractère immédiat de l'action de la mère après mon retour.
_Après que j'*ét*__*ais* rentré, maman *commença* à préparer le repas. _Peut-être pas fautive, mais j'ai ma préférence pour la première phrase.
_Après que je *suis *rentré, maman *a commencé* à préparer le repas. _Formule de la langue relâchée, à mon sens, car absence d'une indication d'antériorité après "après que".


----------



## Anna-chonger

Mauricet said:


> Je pourrais certainement dire _Chaque soir après que j'étais rentré, maman commençait à préparer le repas_.


 Oui, certainement ! C'est une chose qui se répète dans le passé, donc ne rentre pas dans la catégorie de mon exemple initial. Au temps pour moi, je n'ai pas bien définit le contexte.


----------



## geostan

Employer le passé antérieur avec un passé composé me paraît incorrect.

Après que je suis rentré, maman a commencé à préparer le repas.
Après que je fus rentré, maman commença à préparer le repas.

Le passé surcomposé est théoriquement possible dans le premier exemple.

Après que j'ai été rentré, maman a commencé à préparer le repas.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci geostan 
est-ce que ça c'est correcte ?


> _Après que j'*ét**ais* rentré, maman *commença* à préparer le repas._


----------



## geostan

Correct? Je ne le crois pas. Employé malgré la règle, alors, ça, je ne sais pas.


----------



## pointvirgule

geostan said:


> Après que j'ai été rentré, maman a commencé à préparer le repas.


Cet exemple me donne du mal. Il me semblerait que le passé surcomposé n'est pas possible avec les verbes dont l'auxiliaire est _être_. Cela fait l'effet que la proposition tourne à la voix passive et le sens fout le camp. Ai-je tort ?

Autres exemples :
_Après que j'ai été descendu...
Après que j'ai été débarqué du bateau...
Après que j'ai été tombé de ma chaise..._
(Voyez ce que je veux dire ?)


----------



## proyoyo

Oui, je vous comprends. Cependant, cet ouvrage prétend le contraire :


> On dit, _après que j'ai eu parlé_, verbe qui prend l'auxiliaire _avoir_ ; _après que j'ai été arrivé_, verbe qui prend l'auxiliaire _être_ […].


----------



## geostan

pointvirgule said:


> Cet exemple me donne du mal. Il me semblerait que le passé surcomposé n'est pas possible avec les verbes dont l'auxiliaire est _être_. Cela fait l'effet que la proposition tourne à la voix passive et le sens fout le camp. Ai-je tort ?



D'abord, je crois que le passé surcomposé n'est pas un temps que vous utiliseriez. 

Voici un site qui en discute: Les temps surcomposés


----------



## pointvirgule

Merci geostan (et proyoyo), j'ai trouvé dans votre lien ce qui me turlupinait :


> Le surcomposé ne se forme guère avec des verbes perfectifs se conjuguant avec_ être_ aux temps composés : cela ressemblerait à une sorte de passif et le second participe deviendrait un adjectif accompagnant un temps composé simple : _dès qu'il a été entré_.


Voilà pourquoi _après que j'ai été rentré_ ne convient pas, même en théorie.


----------



## Anna-chonger

pointvirgule said:


> Cet exemple me donne du mal. Il me semblerait que le passé surcomposé n'est pas possible avec les verbes dont l'auxiliaire est _être_.


Je me souviens moi aussi d'avoir lu cette règle...


----------



## CapnPrep

Anna-chonger said:


> Je me souviens moi aussi d'avoir lu cette règle...


Peut-être dans un des fils précédents où on en a déjà parlé :
Emplois du passé surcomposé et autres temps surcomposés

Mais en réalité, les exemples (du surcomposé avec l'auxiliaire _être_) ne manquent pas. À mon avis les locuteurs qui ont l'habitude d'utiliser le surcomposé n'ont pas de difficulté particulière à distinguer les emplois actifs et passifs de _il a été rentré_. Pas plus que quand on emploie _il est rentré_, qui est tout aussi ambigu, mais qui ne pose problème à personne.


----------



## luklamainfroide

Pour ma part j'aurais tendance à dire :
Aprés que je sois rentré, maman a commencé à préparer le repas.
Je vois qu'aucun de vous ne cite cet exemple.
Cela voudrait-il dire que ma phrase est incorrecte ?
Si c'est le cas cela risque d'être une habitude extrêmement difficile à perdre vu le naturel avec lequel cela me vient à l'esprit.


----------



## CapnPrep

luklamainfroide said:


> Cela voudrait-il dire que ma phrase est incorrecte ?


Oui, mais cela veut dire surtout qu'il y a déjà une foule de fils existants où on parle et reparle de l'emploi du subjonctif avec _après que_. (Voir par ex. ce fil.) Et comme Anna-chonger a clairement posé une question sur le temps du verbe, on a tous fait attention à ne pas rouvrir une énième discussion sur le mode… 

Mais c'est tout de même utile de rappeler que cette forme existe et qu'elle est bien établie dans l'usage spontané des locuteurs.


----------



## amelmel

Bonjour,
Dans cette phrase, comment dois-je conjuguer mon verbe partir?
"Nous irons les remercier après que les invités (partir)."
Il s'agit bien d'un temps de l'indicatif, mais lequel? Le futur, ce qui donnerait "après que les invités partiront", ça me semble bizarre.
Merci de m'aider.


----------



## Ginnifer

Bonjour,

Si c'est le sens de la phrase qui importe et non l'utilisation impérative de "après que", alors je te conseille la variante sans équivoque "Nous irons les remercier après le départ des invités". 

Sinon, je dirais avec beaucoup d'hésitation "Nous irons les remercier après que les invités partent". Mais à confirmer.

Ginni


----------



## Maître Capello

Il est en fait préférable d'utiliser un futur antérieur dans ce cas :

_… après que les invités *seront partis*._

P.S.: Je n'avais pas vu le post de Ginnifer.


----------



## amelmel

En effet Ginnifer, la nominalisation serait préférable. Mais je dois impérativement utiliser "après que" dans cette phrase.
Je pense que l'utilisation du futur antérieur, comme le propose Maître Capello est appropriée. 
Merci à vous deux.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Futur antérieur également pour moi.


----------



## Franck Bronte

Bonsoir,

Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir bien accordé les verbes _chasser _et _reprendre_.
S'il vous plaît, si vous pensez la tourner d'une manière plus cohérente, n'hésitez pas.
(autre verbe ou d'autres termes par exemple)
Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait lieu de rentrer dans le détail du contexte.
(traduction de sous-titres)

C'est un témoin ébahi qui raconte la scène à une équipe télé.
Il raconte au présent un événement singulier qu'il a vécu il y a 1 an:

*C'est seulement après qu'une rafale de vent a chassé les effluves qu'on a repris nos esprits*

Je me demande si ne serait pas
_ait chassé / ait fait chasser
fasse chasser_ / _chassa_ / _eusse chassé_

avec

_qu'on reprit / qu'on ait pu reprendre..._

Merci


----------



## Marie3933

Franck Bronte said:


> _C'est seulement après qu'une rafale de vent a chassé les effluves qu'on a repris nos esprits_


Effectivement, il y a quelque chose qui ne va pas dans cette phrase parce que "chasser" est antérieur à "reprendre". "Reprendre" étant au passé composé, pour marquer l'antériorité par rapport au passé composé, on utilise le passé surcomposé :
_"après que le vent a eu chassé"_.
Grammaticalement, c'est correct, mais ce temps surcomposé peut choquer l'oreille.
-> Beaucoup de locuteurs préfèrent remplacer ce passé surcomposé par un subjonctif (calque sur "avant que" + subj.): "après qu'on ait chassé/eût chassé". Ça sonne peut-être mieux, mais cette fois, il y a une faute de grammaire, puisque "après que" demande l'indicatif !


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Je suis d'accord avec Marie3933, j'opterais pour un passé surcomposé ou un *passé antérieur *: _C'est seulement après qu'une rafale de vent *eut *chassé les effluves qu'on a repris nos esprits._


----------



## Marie3933

D'accord avec Lacuzon (passé antérieur), mais alors, ce serait mieux de mettre "reprendre" au passé simple: "on reprit".


----------



## janpol

d'accord pour le passé surcomposé
 le passé antérieur : non car il n'est pas utilisé dans la langue parlée or il est précisé que le héros raconte un souvenir


----------



## Marie3933

Bien vu, janpol ! 
Passé antérieur et passé simple conviennent à l'écrit.


----------



## Lacuzon

janpol said:


> d'accord pour le passé surcomposé
> le passé antérieur : non car il n'est pas utilisé dans la langue parlée or il est précisé que le héros raconte un souvenir



Il m'arrive de mélanger les genres (pas taper ) à l'oral.


----------



## janpol

le passé surcomposé n'étant pas utilisé spontanément dans toutes les régions, je crois qu'on considèrera que l'action de chasser est "peu antérieure" à celle de "reprendre" et que l'on aura tendance à dire, même si c"est incorrect, *C'est seulement après qu'une rafale de vent a chassé les effluves qu'on a repris nos esprits*
,


----------



## Lacuzon

C'est surement pour cela aussi et pour garder cette différence de temps  qu'à l'oral j'utilise indifféremment le passé antérieur ou le passé surcomposé dans ce cas.


----------



## janpol

tu as parfaitement raison, Lacuzon, mais, en ce qui concerne l'emploi oral du passé antérieur, tu dois vraiment être une exception


----------



## JeanDeSponde

La forme "qu'après..." + passé composé est pourtant fréquente et tout à fait correcte - pourquoi vouloir compliquer les choses...?
(Moi, c'est plutôt "qu'on a repris" qui me gêne, au lieu de "que nous avons repris")


> Ce n'est qu'après avoir passé la frontière  qu'il s'est laissé convaincre que Poincaré n'était peut-être pas  assassiné, le Louvre peut-être pas en flammes. (_Gide_, Journal)
> Ce n'est qu'après avoir compris que Londres n'avait ni le souhait ni les moyens de ce scénario que la France s'est résignée au recours à la "machinerie" de l'OTAN. (_Le Monde_)


----------



## Marie3933

JeanDeSponde said:


> Ce n'est qu'après avoir passé la frontière  qu'il s'est laissé  convaincre... (_Gide_, Journal)
> Ce n'est qu'après avoir compris [...] que la France s'est résignée au recours à la  "machinerie" de l'OTAN. (_Le Monde_)


C'est différent, Jean.
Dans la phrase qui nous occupe, on ne peut pas employer l'infinitif passé après "après que" parce que les sujets (de "chasser" et "reprendre") ne sont pas les mêmes.


----------



## janpol

La forme "après que..." + passé composé est tout à fait correcte surtout quand le verbe de la principale est au présent


----------



## Franck Bronte

_1. C'est seulement après qu'une rafale de vent *a eu chassé* les effluves qu'on *a repris* nos esprits_

Comme le passé antérieur, le passé surcomposé dénote un langage trop soutenu à mon goût.
Même si l'accord des verbes est correct, "a eu chassé" semble vraiment mal assorti
(et dans la phrase, et dans la bouche du personnage: un gardien de prison)
Pire, on dirait qu'il y a un auxiliaire de trop.


_2. C'est seulement après qu'une rafale de vent *eut chassé* les effluves qu'on *reprit* nos esprits_

Celle-ci, pour moi, est déjà plus accessible. Passé antérieur + passé simple.
Mais comme vous le disiez, il correspond plus à un français écrit.


_3. C'est seulement après qu'une rafale de vent a chassé les effluves que *nous *avons repris nos esprits_

C'est, selon vous, celle qui paraît la mieux accordée. Moi ça me va.
C'est super.


----------



## Lacuzon

Personnellemnt, le passé surcomposé ne me paraît pas du tout appartenir au langage soutenu, je l'ai souvent entendu dans des coins plutôt reculés et après que est typiquement le genre de phrase où je l'emploie.

Dois-je en déduire que le passé surcomposé a eu payé mais ne paye plus  ?


----------



## janpol

Totalement de cet avis


----------



## Fidèle

Bonjour,

Je me demande si ce temps de verbe est toujours correct : après que "j'ai eu fini" ce travail.

Un grand merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, ce temps est correct. Il s'agit du passé surcomposé. Voir notamment ce fil.


----------



## DireStraits1

C'est correct. Mais à l'écrit, le passé antérieur serait plus adéquat.


----------



## Marc81

En êtes-vous sûr ? La concordance des temps ne suppose-t-elle pas le passé surcomposé dans la subordonnée en lien avec le passé composé dans la principale ; et le passé antérieur, avec le passé simple ?
Il est venu me voir après que j'ai eu fini ce travail.
Il vint me voir après que j'eus fini ce travail.


----------



## Fidèle

Je crois que vous avez tous les deux raison. Comme j'ai employé le passé composé dans la principale, il est judicieux d'employer le passé surcomposé dans la subordonnée. L'emploi du passé simple dans la principale aurait nécessité l'emploi du passé antérieur dans la subordonnée, comme le mentionne DireStraits1.

Merci à tous


----------



## Marfrance

Bonjour!

Pourriez-vous m'expliquer l'emploi du passé composé dans la proposition subordonnée.  J'aurais employé le plus-que-parfait vu qu'il s'agit d'une action antérieure à une autre

Une polémique a éclaté en France *après que* le Premier ministre, Jean-Marc Ayrault, *a qualifié *l'exil fiscal de l'acteur d'"assez minable".


----------



## janpol

J'emploierais le passé surcomposé : Une polémique a éclaté en France *après que* le Premier ministre, Jean-Marc Ayrault, *a eu qualifié* l'exil fiscal de l'acteur d'"assez minable".


----------



## pacadansc

Marfrance said:


> Pourriez-vous m'expliquer l'emploi du passé composé dans la proposition subordonnée.



« après que » implique que l'on parle de deux actions successives, et lorsqu'il s'agit des actions successives on emploie le passé composé.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Pareil que Janpol, passé surcomposé ou passé antérieur quoique ce dernier se marie mieux avec le passé simple. Le plus que parfait se mariant avec l'imparfait.

Une polémique a éclaté en France après que le Premier ministre, Jean-Marc Ayrault a eu qualifié l'exil fiscal de l'acteur d'"assez minable".
Une polémique éclata en France après que le Premier ministre, Jean-Marc Ayrault eut qualifié l'exil fiscal de l'acteur d'"assez minable".
Une polémique éclatait en France après que le Premier ministre, Jean-Marc Ayrault avait qualifié l'exil fiscal de l'acteur d'"assez minable".


----------



## binhle410

j'ai une question à poser :

est-ce correct de dire : "après que *j'avais fini *ce travail"


----------



## naolinco

Si vous vous référez à une habitude que vous aviez à une certaine époque, oui:

"(Tous les jours/lundis), après que j'avais fini ce travail, je me rendais à la direction pour..." 

Si vous vous référez à quelque chose qui s'est produit à moment précis dans le passé, non:

"(Hier), après que j'ai eu fini ce travail, je me suis rendu à la direction pour..."


----------



## HerbertX

naolinco said:


> Si vous vous référez à quelque chose qui s'est produit à moment précis dans le passé, non:
> "(Hier), après que j'ai eu fini ce travail, je me suis rendu à la direction pour..."



Je lis chaque jour pendant plusieurs heures des articles de presse sur le net (Le Figaro, Le Monde, L'Express etc). Je ne me souviens pas d'avoir lu une seule fois "après que....+ passé surcomposé". Quelle explication avez-vous à cela ? 
Je ne me souviens pas non plus - et j'ai pourtant bonne mémoire pour ces choses là - de l'avoir jamais entendu au cours d'une conversation.
A mon avis, on peut aussi remplacer sans problème "après que + plus-que-parfait ou passé surcomposé par un infinitif à condition qu'il y ait le même sujet :
Après avoir fini ce travail, je me suis rendu ....


----------



## Roméo31

Oui, HerbertX, c'est d'ailleurs ce que nombre d'ouvrages conseillent.


----------



## naolinco

En effet, le passé surcomposé s'utilise à doses homéopathiques et la structure avec l'infinitif l'emporte massivement et logiquement lorsque les sujets sont identiques. Par contre, s'ils ne le sont pas, il reste une bonne option.

Pourquoi ne le trouve-t-on pas dans la presse écrite? Outre l'existence des alternatives mentionnées, peut-être que la nature de ces textes invite moins à l'utilisation du passé surcomposé que des textes littéraires. Cela étant, une recherche de "a eu fini" ou "a eu" + d'autres participes passés dans la section "actualités" de Google, montre que cet usage, s'il est limité, n'en est pas pour autant inexistant.

Mais, de façon plus générale, l'usage réduit de ce temps tient aussi bien à l'utilisation d'alternatives plus pratiques, à l'aspect défectif des surcomposés (inapplicables aux pronominaux), voire aux confusions possibles avec les composés et la voix passive. Henriette Walter (citée sur le site de l'Académie française) évoque avec humour trois catégories de (non-)usagers. Je crois appartenir à une quatrième, qui l'utilise sans s'en rendre compte (avec "une fois que" par exemple).


----------



## janpol

Pourquoi rencontre-t-on si peu les formes surcomposées ? Parce qu'elles ne sont pas enseignées, parce que les manuels de conjugaison les oublient ou se contentent de leur consacrer quelques mots : 5 lignes dans le Bescherelle de 1994, "mentionnons encore les temps surcomposés..." Sauf erreur, les éditions précédentes ne les mentionnaient pas. Et pourquoi cela ? Parce que ces formes nous viennent tout droit des langues occitanes qu'il était mal vu de parler dans une France jacobine centraliste où les instituteurs punissaient les enfants qui prononçaient quelques mots de langue régionale... Aujourd'hui, c'est dans la moitié sud de la France qu'on a une chance d'entendre employer ces formes surcomposées; pourtant, dans bien des cas, elles seraient bien utiles : si l'on préfère le passé composé au passé simple (simple constat que l'on peut faire quotidiennement), il est normal d'utiliser le passé surcomposé pour exprimer l'antériorité plutôt que le passé antérieur qui est encore plus tombé en désuétude que le passé simple.
"Il est parti après que nous lui eûmes donné les recommandations d'usage",il est parti après que nous lui  avons eu donné les recommandations d'usage."


----------



## Maître Capello

naolinco said:


> Je crois appartenir à une quatrième, qui  l'utilise sans s'en rendre compte (avec "une fois que" par  exemple).


Je dirais en fait même que la majorité des  francophones font partie de cette catégorie-là. Je fais quant à moi  partie de ceux qui l'emploient consciemment, sans toutefois prétendre  que ce serait la seule forme possible.



HerbertX said:


> A mon avis, on peut aussi remplacer sans problème "après que + plus-que-parfait ou passé surcomposé par un infinitif à condition qu'il y ait le même sujet


Dans ce cas, l'infinitif passé est effectivement le tour le plus fréquent, mais l'infinitif passé surcomposé est également possible : _après avoir eu fini ce travail_…

Mais si les sujets diffèrent, retour à la case départ ! 



janpol said:


> […] pourtant, dans bien des cas, elles seraient  bien utiles : si l'on préfère le passé composé au passé simple (simple  constat que l'on peut faire quotidiennement), il est normal d'utiliser  le passé surcomposé pour exprimer l'antériorité plutôt que le passé  antérieur qui est encore plus tombé en désuétude que le passé simple.
> "Il est parti après que nous lui eûmes donné les recommandations  d'usage",il est parti après que nous lui  avons eu donné les  recommandations dations d'usage."


 D'accord avec cette analyse. Je pense d'ailleurs que ce refus des temps surcomposés est l'une des raisons qui font que l'usage tende à employer le subjonctif après _après que_, le subjonctif passé étant aujourd'hui l'unique* temps passé du subjonctif en français courant, ce qui simplifie grandement les choses.

* en excluant donc le subjonctif passé surcomposé et les subjonctifs imparfait et plus-que-parfait.


----------



## HerbertX

*Naolinco et janpol*, je vous remercie de ces précisions fort intéressantes et utiles.
Il y a pourtant une question qui me tracasse, surtout depuis la lecture du no. 8 (en dehors de ce que j'avais écrit au no. 9):
Si je veux exprimer : 
j'ai d'abord fini ce travail et je me suis alors rendu à la direction, donc une suite de deux actions *sans impliquer une habitude*
est-il alors vraiment exclu, c'est-à-dire incorrect de dire ou d'écrire :
après que* j'avais* fini ce travail, je me suis rendu à la direction pour..."

Pour exclure une tournure avec l'infinitif passé - après avoir fini....... - on pourrait modifier la phrase en introduisant deux sujets :
après qu'il *avait* fini ce travail, je me suis rendu à la direction pour...

Incorrect ??

Si les formes correctes - le passé surcomposé et le passé antérieur - sont si peu usités de nos jours, quel temps alors mettre à leurs places ? (si ce n'est pas le subjonctif, contesté, lui aussi)

On peut bien sûr toujours contourner le problème en changeant la phrase: J'ai d'abord fini ce travail et je me suis alors rendu à la direction. Mais cela ne règle pas le fond du problème


----------



## JeanDeSponde

naolinco said:


> Si vous vous référez à une habitude que vous aviez à une certaine époque, oui:
> "(Tous les jours/lundis), après que j'avais fini ce travail, je me rendais à la direction pour..."


Personnellement je n'emploierais jamais ici "après que" + verbe conjugué, mais toujours "quand" + verbe conjugué (ou "après que" + infinitif passé) :
_Tous les jours, quand j'avais fini ce travail, je me rendais à la direction pour_... 
Et, de la même manière, j'emploierais le passé surcomposé avec "quand" et non avec "après que" :
_Hier, quand j'ai eu fini ce travail, je me suis rendu à la direction pour_...


----------



## itka

janpol said:


> Pourquoi rencontre-t-on si peu les formes surcomposées ? etc.


Bravo et merci pour cette mise au point, Janpol ! Je suis toujours très choquée d'entendre des Français m'assurer que les temps surcomposés _n'existent pas_ (sic) ... juste parce qu'à l'école, on a oublié de le leur dire !
Jacobinisme pas mort !


----------



## Maître Capello

HerbertX said:


> j'ai d'abord fini ce travail et je me suis alors rendu à la direction, donc une suite de deux actions *sans impliquer une habitude*
> est-il alors vraiment exclu, c'est-à-dire incorrect de dire ou d'écrire :
> après que* j'avais* fini ce travail, je me suis rendu à la direction pour..." […]
> après qu'il *avait* fini ce travail, je me suis rendu à la direction pour...


Oui, c'est exclu dans ce cas, car le plus-que-parfait demande un imparfait pour la principale, impliquant une habitude.

Si l'on veut éviter les temps surcomposés et suivre les grammaires en employant l'indicatif, on peut employer le passé composé. L'antériorité étant déjà intrinsèque à _après que_, il n'est pas nécessaire de l'exprimer par un changement de temps.

_Après qu'il *a fini* ce travail, je me *suis rendu* à la direction pour…_

Mais pourquoi ne pas tout simplement se résoudre à employer le passé surcomposé qui résout le problème ? 

_Après qu'il *a eu fini* ce travail, je me *suis rendu* à la direction pour…_


----------



## naolinco

D'accord avec globalement tout ce qui a été dit plus haut mais JeanDeSponde et Maître Capello, j'ai plutôt tendance à utiliser les composés et surcomposés lorsque la conjonction insiste sur la postériorité.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

janpol said:


> Pourquoi rencontre-t-on si peu les formes surcomposées ? [...] Parce que ces formes nous viennent tout droit des langues occitanes qu'il était mal vu de parler dans une France jacobine centraliste où les instituteurs punissaient les enfants qui prononçaient quelques mots de langue régionale...


Théorie du complot pas morte...
N'éxagérons pas. L'Académie n'en proscrit absolument pas l'usage, ne le signale même pas comme "populaire", tout au plus comme plus fréquent dans le langage parlé.
J'ai du mal à imaginer un linguiste décidant de virer les surcomposés de son livre afin d'éradiquer les déviances indépendantiste...!
L'occitanie n'est d'ailleurs pas la seule zone chaude des surcomposés, puisqu'ils sont présent dans toutes les régions franco-provençales, y compris en Suisse romande où ils ne sont ni plus ni moins décriés qu'à Paris, sans qu'un jacobonisme suisse puisse être soupçonné !


----------



## janpol

> Théorie du complot pas morte...



Selon Wiki,_ « Les temps surcomposés étaient encore fréquemment employés par les gens de lettres au xvIIIe siècle » _et quelque deux siècles plus tard ils ont pratiquement disparu. Entre temps, il y a eu les lois qui ont rendu l’école obligatoire pour tous et la guerre de 14/18. Les lois Jules Ferry avaient l’ambition de faire en sorte que la même langue fût enseignée de Lille à Marseille et de Strasbourg à Brest (lire à ce sujet le livre « Et il fallut apprendre à lire à tous les petits Français » qui laisse entendre que les fonctionnaires qui ont planché sur le sujet étaient plus des législateurs que des linguistes). 
Les Poilus qui ont partagé les mêmes tranchées durant plus de quatre ans ne parlaient pas tous la même langue, ce qui posait des problèmes quand des ordres étaient donnés.
Wiki dit encore : _« Les grammaires scolaires, qui les considéraient encore il y a peu comme des usages désuets, régionaux ou approximatifs (voire les ignoraient complètement), ont désormais tendance à les mentionner discrètement. »_
_Le Bescherelle ne mentionne que le passé surcomposé, le plus-que-parfait surcomposé et le futur antérieur surcomposé (par ordre de rareté croissante).
Le Bescherelle précise d'ailleurs à propos de la « forme surcomposée » que « la révolution de la langue a conduit à mentionner la 2e personne de ces nouveaux temps » (sic)_
On « mentionne » l’existence de ces temps, on ne va pas jusqu’à les faire rentrer dans les tableaux de conjugaison alors qu’à chaque page on donne la conjugaison du plus-que-parfait du subjonctif et celle du passé 2è forme du conditionnel qui se ressemblent parfaitement et qui sont pour chacun d’entre nous d’une utilité quotidienne.
Le manuel de grammaire (et des autres disciplines) en vigueur dans telle classe de collège est choisi par les professeurs qui reçoivent des spécimens des éditeurs. Toutes les apparences d’une parfaite liberté sont réunies mais, bien évidemment, les programmes sont élaborés par des fonctionnaires qui les fournissent aux éditeurs qui ne vont pas s’amuser à introduire dans ces manuels des notions qui seraient hors programme ou politiquement incorrectes car ils ne pourraient pas proposer leur ouvrage aux professeurs. Imagine-t-on des éditeurs qui feraient imprimer des ouvrages qui ne pourraient jamais être vendus ?


----------



## enadiras

Bonjour, 
pour reprendre "après que j'avais fini"
je préfère :
après que j'eus fini ce travail

je ne saurais l'expliquer, mais le plus que parfait s'accommode très mal des concordances de temps. ça sonne faux. après, je ne saurais citer la règle de grammaire afférente, mais en tant que français, mon oreille me dit que "après que j'avais fini" est incorrect.


----------



## Maître Capello

enadiras said:


> je préfère : après que j'eus fini ce travail


Le passé antérieur convient surtout si le verbe principal est au passé simple.


----------



## naolinco

D'accord avec vous, Maître Capello, sur le lien obligé entre le passé antérieur et le passé simple.

Dans mon idée, l'utilisation des temps composés s'impose tout naturellement avec des conjonctions comme « après que » ou «  une fois que ». L'action principale se produisant après la subordonnée, celle-ci s'exprime dans un temps qui reflète cette antériorité (composé ou surcomposé) précisément sous l'effet desdites conjonctions. Par contre, lorsque l'accent est mis sur la (quasi-) simultanéité (dès que, aussitôt que), j'aurai plutôt tendance à utiliser des temps identiques dans la principale et dans la subordonnée.
Je ne trouve donc pas inapproprié d'utiliser le plus-que-parfait dans le contexte évoqué ci-dessus, dès lors que la principale est à l'imparfait.


----------



## Maître Capello

naolinco said:


> Je ne trouve donc pas inapproprié d'utiliser le plus-que-parfait dans le contexte évoqué ci-dessus, dès lors que la principale est à l'imparfait.


S'il s'agit d'une *habitude*, je suis d'accord avec vous ; dans le cas contraire, non.


----------



## Anna-chonger

janpol said:


> le passé surcomposé n'étant pas utilisé spontanément dans toutes les régions, je crois qu'on considèrera que l'action de chasser est "peu antérieure" à celle de "reprendre" et que l'on aura tendance à dire, même si c"est incorrect, *C'est seulement après qu'une rafale de vent a chassé les effluves qu'on a repris nos esprits*



Alors qu'en sera-t-il si l'action de la subordonnée est antérieure de plus longtemps à celle de la principale ?
Ex :
_C'est seulement après que sa maman (partir) qu'elle ose inviter ses amis._
Là, pas tout de suite après le départ de sa maman, mais une demi-heure, même deux heures après ?


----------



## Maître Capello

S'agit-il d'un événement unique ou d'une habitude ? Et dans le premier cas, s'agit-il d'un événement passé ou à venir ?

Événement unique du passé : _C'est seulement après que sa maman *est partie* qu'elle *a osé* inviter ses amis_.
(Idem, mais littéraire : _C'est seulement après que sa maman *fut partie* qu'elle *osa* inviter ses amis_.)

Événement unique du futur : _C'est seulement après que sa maman *partira/sera partie* qu'elle *osera* inviter ses amis_.

Habitude : _C'est seulement après que sa maman *part/est partie* qu'elle *ose* inviter ses amis_.



Anna-chonger said:


> antérieure de plus longtemps


La longueur perçue d'une durée étant quelque chose de subjectif, ce n'est pas une question de temps, mais une question de séquence des événements.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Il s'agit d'un événement unique.



Maître Capello said:


> La longueur perçue d'une durée étant quelque chose de subjectif, ce n'est pas une question de temps, mais une question de séquence des événements.


Ok, vous me rassurez.


----------



## Haroldetmaud

Bonjour,

Je relis un texte qui indique "les autorités avaient exprimé leur satisfaction après que différents défis eussent été maîtrisés". Je suppose que l'auteur a voulu utiliser le passé antérieur "les autorités avaient exprimé leur satisfaction après que différents défis eurent été maîtrisés". Il a confondu subjonctif plus-que-parfait et indicatif passé antérieur.

Pourtant, je pense qu'il serait préférable d’écrire "les autorités avaient exprimé leur satisfaction après que différents défis avaient été maîtrisés" car d'après moi, l'usage de passé antérieur, littéraire, est réservé aux cas où les faits sont antérieurs à ceux exprimés par un verbe au passé simple, ce qui n'est pas le cas ici.
Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Locape

La grammaire n'est pas mon fort, mais la phrase au plus-que-parfait à la voix passive sonne étrange à mes oreilles. D'après moi, on peut employer le passé antérieur après _après que_ avec la phrase principale à l'imparfait ou au plus-que-parfait. D'après mes souvenirs de grammaire (bien loin il est vrai), le plus-que-parfait après _après que_ s'emploie plutôt pour une action répétée et le passé antérieur pour une action ponctuelle.
Sinon, je vois mal comment des défis peuvent être _maîtrisés_, je vois bien des _problèmes maîtrisés _ou _surmontés_, mais plutôt des défis _relevés _ ou éventuellement _affrontés_.


----------



## Sara26

Bonjour

Je voudrais savoir quelle phrase est correcte. On peut utiliser toutes les deux?


"Chaque matin, il boit un café* après qu'il se lève*."
"Chaque matin, il boit un café *après qu'il s'est levé*."

Je n'ai jamais vu employer le présent de l'indicatif après "après que". Je voudrais savoir si c'est possible.


Merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, il est possible d'employer le présent de l'indicatif après _après que_ pour une habitude. Toutefois, comme dans votre phrase le sujet de la proposition conjonctive est le même que le sujet de la principale, il sera beaucoup plus naturel d'employer une proposition infinitive :

_Chaque matin, il boit un café après *s'être levé*._


----------



## olivier68

Je suis perplexe quant à l'utilisation d'un *présent *_(indicatif ou subjonctif)_... après "_après que_"


----------



## Maître Capello

Même si je préfère le passé composé, le présent est envisageable pour une habitude. Par exemple, comme suggéré plus haut :

_C'est seulement après que sa maman *part* qu'elle *ose* inviter ses amis_.


----------



## olivier68

J'admets l'exemple. Mais n'utiliserai - personnellement/spontanément - sans doute jamais une telle construction. 
Encore un problème d'_aspect_ ;-)


----------



## Maître Capello

olivier68 said:


> Mais n'utiliserai - personnellement/spontanément - sans doute jamais une telle construction.


Ni moi non plus.


----------



## olivier68

[🥂 (Fendant du Valais)]
En fait, la question de base, un peu hors-sujet, c'est  : "_après que_" se suffit-il à lui-même pour indiquer une antériorité, ou bien doit-il être "renforcé" par un temps (passons sur le mode) du passé ("_perfectum_" = action achevée) ?


----------



## Maître Capello

_Après que_ suffit à lui seul à indiquer l'antériorité, mais celle-ci est souvent renforcée par un marquage temporel.



Maître Capello said:


> L'antériorité étant déjà intrinsèque à _après que_, il n'est pas nécessaire de l'exprimer par un changement de temps.
> 
> _Après qu'il *a fini* ce travail, je me *suis rendu* à la direction pour…_


----------

